# Your Insights on Working Arrangements in Australia



## DJR (Jan 14, 2015)

Are you willing and able to help my team of international student researchers gain insights for our project? We have a 3-question questionnaire that is simple, fast, and crucial to completing our research about contracting markets in Australia. 

The questionnaire link is: goo.gl/forms/Ep5XdDbwcg
We'll need any responses by Friday (16th of Jan).
Thank you for your input! 
-DJR


----------

